# A corpsemen is a person who



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

jeez I don't think I know what a corpsemen is. I feel like such a fool. :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

As long as he didn't have it written on his hand its ok. uke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

floortrader said:


> jeez I don't think I know what a corpsemen is. I feel like such a fool. :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop: :bop:


Sounds like a guy that's dead.  Ya, these things are all trivial, but as long as the liberals can't leave it alone we might as well shovel it back in their face. 
I'm kind of confused about why it's so bad to write on your hand, but it's ok to have ten pages on paper with you. Hmmm.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Or a teleprompter?


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Remember, it's trivial when the only thing a president can do is read whats written for him off a teleprompter.

Bush was an idiot when he didn't use one and screwed any minor thing up.

Talk about irony, lol, but remember he is a kinder, gentler president that the whole world will love and worship at his feet. My thought is, they can have him.


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

Maybe Obama is a corpsemen? :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

And 98% of the media give him a pass, but just scew up potatoe (sp?) once and it lives forever.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

floortrader said:


> Maybe Obama is a corpsemen? :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


maybe we should "aks" him?


----------



## API (Jul 14, 2009)

zogman said:


> And 98% of the media give him a pass, but just scew up potatoe (sp?) once and it lives forever.


What if he had said "crotch"? :rollin:


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

I live 30 miles south of Fort Worth Texas. I woke up this morning to ice and sleet I felt depressed. Then it came to me, this is how a corpsemen must feel every day. You just have to feel for these corpsemen. :bop: :bop: :bop: I hate to repeat myself , but this Obama Bum is an idiot. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

Remember,,,He did campaign in 57 states,,,,,,,


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

floortrader said:


> I live 30 miles south of Fort Worth Texas. I woke up this morning to ice and sleet I felt depressed. Then it came to me, this is how a corpsemen must feel every day. You just have to feel for these corpsemen. :bop: :bop: :bop: I hate to repeat myself , but this Obama Bum is an idiot. :beer: :beer:


LOL, I saw how bad you guys are getting hit with snow. How is that Global Warming working out for you?


----------

